# My makeup using NAKED PALETTE warning 5 pictures



## jessjess2424 (Dec 18, 2010)

Hey everyone since i got the urban decay naked palette ive been using it like everyday i forget to take pictures but i did get a pic of this look which is one of my favorites!!!! hope you guys like it and if you really wanna know what i used just asked...


----------



## Meisje (Dec 18, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## nunu (Dec 18, 2010)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## singer92286 (Mar 11, 2011)

so gorgeous!!


----------



## shadowaddict (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome look and the colors are so flattering. I've resisted buying this palette so far but I may just have to break down and get it. I keep seeing so many pretty looks with it.


----------



## moonlit (Mar 14, 2011)

oh so pretty.I have the naked palette and I cant wait to play with it


----------



## RealDoll (Mar 14, 2011)

Ohhh you look lovely! Love the UDNP!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Mar 16, 2011)

What did you use? soooo prettty!


----------



## Amber714 (Apr 28, 2011)

Beautiful....I just got this palette about a week ago and can't wait to start using it


----------



## dinah402 (Apr 28, 2011)

You look amazing.  You make me want to go out and buy the palette.


----------



## heart (Apr 30, 2011)

love it.  you have such nice eyes!  i wish i could figure out how to rock my naked palette like you do.


----------

